# Red Hook ESB



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

ESB stands for Extra Special Bitter. It is a distinctively English style of beer. The Beer Advocate describes it thus

_ESBs are essentially more aggressive and more balanced Bitters, both in alcohol and hop character, but nothing overpowering. Color range will be similar, though leaning towards the darker end of the scale; dark golds to copper. Low carbonation. Malts tend to be more pronounced, often toasty and fruity, with maybe some notes diacetyl. And despite "bitter" being in its name, ESBs are not really all that bitter. They key to an ESB is balance._​
_Fuller's ESB_ is a classic which was until quite recently easily available around here both in bottles and on tap. Unfortunately, it seems to have faded from the scene. One of my favorites in the style is _Bishop's Finger_ from Shepherd Neame.

I was in Spec's Liquor (the local high-end liquor store) recently, singing my usual song to any employee who will listen about how US breweries can't or won't make a decent ESB. He asked me if I'd tried Red Hook ESB. When I admitted I hadn't, he told me that it had won competitions against English ESBs. Well, I don't know exactly what he meant by that remark, who were the competing brands, and who was doing the judging, but I have to say I was pleasantly surprised by this one. Fruity, not overhopped, nicely balanced. It made a nice change of pace from my usual Old Speckled Hen.

Next on my list to try is Brutal Bitter Ale from the Rogue Ales Brewery.


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

One of my favorite beers, an old standby in the fridge. I toured the Red Hook facotry up in Seattle a couple of years ago. They have a beer called Chinook that is really tasty, but apparently sold only in the Washington area .


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Love the Red Hook ESB . They have it on tap at the Wachovia Center in Philadelphia , PA .


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> Next on my list to try is Brutal Bitter Ale from the Rogue Ales Brewery.


It's one kick ass Bitter IMO. You should like it!


----------



## chaosx (May 21, 2006)

have to love the RH Esb. I would have to say that it is Red Hooks best beer!!!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I was just at Newport a few weeks ago. So, Corona, when are we meeting at their brew pub? The first round is on me.


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

Rogue Brutal Bitter. MMMMM BEEERR!:al


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

I've drank a lot of Red Hook ESB, and agree that it's a well balanced beer, but I have never found it to be particularly distinctive in flavor. Maybe I just haven't had it recently enough, but I don't think that the Red Hook ESB has that much of a different pallate than a lot of the more heavily hopped american pale ales around. 

Rogue is pretty good, I can't remember if I've had the brutal bitter ale, but the dead guy ale is tasty.

:al :al


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> I was just at Newport a few weeks ago. So, Corona, when are we meeting at their brew pub? The first round is on me.


As soon as I get up there I'll let you know, Dave. I'll make it up there one of these years. My wife also wants to visit, which greatly increases the likelihood of it actually happening.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> As soon as I get up there I'll let you know, Dave. I'll make it up there one of these years. My wife also wants to visit, which greatly increases the likelihood of it actually happening.


Sounds good. Let me know. It would be fun to meet up.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks for the reminder, haven't had a Red Hook ESB in a long time. :al My local Brew Pub makes an exceptional ESB so I haven't bothered, however I will be in SC for the next 10 days and know that the local super market carries this. I will be sure to pick some up and try it again, thanks.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

germantown rob said:


> Thanks for the reminder, haven't had a Red Hook ESB in a long time. :al My local Brew Pub makes an exceptional ESB so I haven't bothered, however I will be in SC for the next 10 days and know that the local super market carries this. I will be sure to pick some up and try it again, thanks.


It might go well with the smack down raisin gave you.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Red Hook ESB is good. I can recommend *Stoudt's Scarlet Lady Ale ESB* as well.

​


----------

